# Old pals



## Markfenlon (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi
Looking for any old pals of my dad Dave Fenlon (titch)!
He was on these boats as senior assistant cook then baker 
Port Brisbane 56
Port Lincoln 57
Port invercargill 58
Port launcheston 60
Port Alfred from sea trials 61 
Port Belfast 61
Quebec 62
Port Plymouth 62
Port Nelson 62
Port Hobart 63
Port Melbourne Townsville Napier 63
Port Hobart 64

He jumped ship (port invacargill in Fiji with a guy called Russell)

Any help would be great 
Many thanks 
Mark fenlon


----------



## Somerton (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Mark,
I sailed in the Port Napier and the Port Melbourne but the baker on both ships were from Belfast like myself. Sorry I couldn,t help.

Regards,
Alex.C


----------



## Markfenlon (Jan 1, 2013)

hi alex 
thanks for that 
just spoken to my dad (the old fashioned way!)
he also remembers a baker from belfast but not his name 
mark


----------

